# Ankona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"



## jrod0785

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

Looks freakin awesome man! I am digging the grey. Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## kbuch312

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

Nut,
That is a sweet rig. Love it!!!
Show us some slime and blood as soon as you can.
Regards,
KMB


----------



## swaddict

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

nice color combo, very good looking skiff


----------



## jn4oldschool

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

got drool all over my keyboard...


----------



## makin moves

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

I dig the simple layout congrats on a sweet ride


----------



## Clouser

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

Love the colors. Thats because Mel called today and said mine is being built at this time. It is kingston grey and white cap, so naturally liking yours. He said he would try to send me some photos at lunch today. I need to call him and add under gunnel flyrod racks, everything else is already on build list.

Fred


----------



## Flyline

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

That's very beautiful skiff! I love how the layout is and it'll look good with a 25hp merc.

I need a demo ride a ankona 17! Great job!


----------



## fishinaddiction

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

Awesome looking skiff man, keep us updated and post more pics...


----------



## Surfincb

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

Great color and love the color on the coffin box!!


----------



## noeettica

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

Beautiful ! why spend 10X more !

Love the ankona when I saw the first un finished hull I knew it was a winner ;-)


----------



## Shadowcast

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

Sweet ride Nut!! I know you are stoked!!




> I need a demo ride a ankona 17!


Come over to the Tampa area and you got a ride.


----------



## oysterbreath

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

AWESOME SKIFF!!!


----------



## out-cast

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

Lookin good Darin!! I saw it a couple weeks ago and had the chance to look under her skirt ;D Didn't wanna spill any spy pics like some members do : 

Just


----------



## Guest

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

Thanks for the compliments! I thought some of you need some skiff porn!

I went out this evening for about a 1/2 hour. 27mph solo with a Mercury 25hp 2 stroke and cupped PT prop hung on the transom(cut at 20") It's not a speed demon, but I hit the numbers I thought. I need to spend a bunch of time poling and running it before I'll add T'nT' which should put me at 30mph solo or a hair better.

I'm also always on the lookout for a clean 1996 40hp short shaft Tohatsu. ;D


----------



## Josh

*Re: Amkona SUV17 "Back Country Edition"*

Congratulations, Great looking skiff. You will love it. Open layout keeps things uncluttered and easy to fish out of.
Josh


----------



## backwaterbandits

Beautiful boat! Congrats. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Bissell

Love it!
This is the PERFECT layout for any microskiff
One of my favorites by far


----------



## EER

You got  it right,simple functional layout and great color combo. Would love to see that whisper gray in person. Congratulations. More Pics


----------



## paint it black

I'll sell you my 30 fourstroke tohatsu.
It'll put that over 30mph for sure.


----------



## Guest

> I'll sell you my 30 fourstroke tohatsu.
> It'll put that over 30mph for sure.



At about the same weight I could put a 50hp on.


----------



## HialeahAngler

sure is nice. great lookin skiff.


----------



## oysterbreath

Dude, you've gotta deleat this thread! You're making it difficult for me to stay strong and build my boat! That's such an awesome skiff!


----------



## Flpt

Any updates on poling, draft, etc...?


----------



## kstovall82

any pics since adding power?


----------



## Guest

Will have pics and info in a few weeks. I put a few different motors on including a 60hp.


----------



## TidewateR

> I put a few different motors on including a 60hp.



Dayyyyyummm!


----------



## alain_vallejo

Real nice and simple. I'm a big fan of the grey and black.


----------



## davecatchesfish

Sleek and sexy looking boat! How much $ Love the cooler design!


----------



## Guest

I will have some pics up by this weekend. For this simple build the motors I like the best would be:

*25hp 2 stroke
*30hp 2 stroke Merchatsu (sea pro)
*30hp E-tec at 146lbs.

The skiff also performs much better with a Jack Plate and the right prop.


----------



## Bissell

What is the weight difference between the etec and the 25 merc? Cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Guest

> What is the weight difference between the etec and the 25 merc? Cant wait to see more pics



The 30hp E-tec is about 30lbs more


----------



## lodaddyo

You got any new pictures? I love this color combo and im considering it for mine. Im going with the low profile center console. I like the way your transom looks. Can the transom be cut like that when going with any short shaft motor?
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Guest

> You got any new pictures? I love this color combo and im considering it for mine. Im going with the low profile center console. I like the way your transom looks. Can the transom be cut like that when going with any short shaft motor?
> Thanks
> Ryan



sent you a pm


I was on the Banana River yesterday afternoon. Some nice swells 1'-2'. I added a Bob's cavitation plate and the motor is now 4" above the bottom of hull. I ran solo with a light load WOT @ 30mph running S. with a 15knot E. wind. I hung on tight and wanted to push the skiff running in these conditions. It got a little hairy at times and would never run like this with another person, but I always like to know the limits of my skiff.


----------



## paint it black

> You got any new pictures? I love this color combo and im considering it for mine. Im going with the low profile center console. I like the way your transom looks. Can the transom be cut like that when going with any short shaft motor?
> Thanks
> Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent you a pm
> 
> 
> I was on the Banana River yesterday afternoon. Some nice swells 1'-2'. I added a Bob's cavitation plate and the motor is now 4" above the bottom of hull. I ran solo with a light load WOT @ 30mph running S. with a 15knot E. wind. I hung on tight and wanted to push the skiff running in these conditions. It got a little hairy at times and would never run like this with another person, but I always like to know the limits of my skiff.
Click to expand...

The true way to figure out a skiff!
I was running oceanside of eliot key on thursday with two friends at 37 mph in 2-3 foot swells. I can say the skiff handled it great at WOT, but I was taking a pounding at 33mph.


----------



## buoy37

Clean and well executed.

Great choice in colors.


----------



## TidewateR

Any bow steer when you were running that nasty water? My SUV 14 gets hairy when quartering big waves. Just wondering how the 17 performs in comparison. 

Also, more pics of your beautiful boat would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest

Here are some more pictures. I still have to install Seadek and get my casting platform powdercoated. Other then that it's done!


----------



## Guest




----------



## paint it black

looks sweet!


----------



## lodaddyo

Bad ass man! Thanks for the pics. I sent you a pm


----------



## Gramps

Great setup! Gonna put tabs on?


----------



## Guest

Tidewater:

I have never been on the smaller SUV, but the extra length on mine no doubt gives it a better ride in bad conditions. 

Gramps:


No tabs needed as I can shift the skiff with my body with no problem.


----------



## gheen_with_envy

Lookin good


----------



## Charlie

Honestly, if I were to get a new skiff THIS would be exactly it. Loving this boat and very jelouse! Use it well. Well be looking for you in the fishing reports secrtion


----------



## Guest

I have some more real world numbers on speed and draft. This is with a Mercury 25hp 2 stroke and my skiff that weighs around 450lbs. My jack plate is set with cavitation plate 4" above bottom of hull with ZERO blow-out and I'm going to raise it until it does. ;D It seems to run the best with my pin setting on my motor in the 2nd from the bottom. I do have more torgue steer that I need to eliminate. 

My hole shot sucks IMO, but that is the trade off I have made. I fish Mosquito Lagoon 90% of the time and it is SUPER SHALLOW with the water dropping 2' in the last month or so.

*Solo with Power tech S.S. 3 blade "speed prop" I'm getting 31mph

*Solo with Power Tech S.S. 11 pitch 3 blade with "extra cupping" I'm getting 27mph

*2 Peeps with above I'm getting 24mph

This is with a light load on all runs.


With me on the poling platform and a person on the casting platform draft is 4 1/2" (measured). With just me on the platform like any skiff it squats and is about just under 7" I would guess.


The numbers I'm getting are almost exactly what I expected when I started this build except that I'm surprised at how the motor is with-out a tunnel. I have not measured how shallow I'm running, but it has got to be SKINNY!

I had a friend come down and he brought his "Tohatsu Mega" which is one of the most sought after ultra light weight ever made.

With the two of us and his S.S. prop(don't know the specs) we ran 46mph WOT..............


So PIB and High & Dry can suck my wake! ;D

Going fast is fun, but my Mercury IMO is ideal in the real world I fish with short runs and very shallow water.


----------



## Guest

I also wanted to say that NO skiff is "perfect" and there has been way too much "Ankona Love" on this site! Ankona also has "the good, the bad and the ugly" as do most skiffs.


If you are able to get on the water and enjoy mother nature we must all count ourselves as VERY LUCKY no matter what type of skiff we have.


----------



## cutrunner

> I also wanted to say that NO skiff is "perfect" and there has been way too much "Ankona Love" on this site! Ankona also has "the good, the bad and the ugly" as do most skiffs.
> 
> 
> If you are able to get on the water and enjoy mother nature we must all count ourselves as VERY LUCKY no matter what type of skiff we have.


This


----------



## Megalops

> I had a friend come down and he brought his "Tohatsu Mega" which is one of the most sought after ultra light weight ever made.
> 
> With the two of us and his S.S. prop(don't know the specs) we ran 46mph WOT..............


What is that?  HP?  Do they not make them anymore?


----------



## Guest

They imported the "Mega" in 93' and 94' only around 1400 to LA. They were detuned 40hp and 50hp blocks to 25hp. Re-built ones go for 5K and on a lot of marsh skiffs for hunting/fishing they will run upper 50's.


----------



## Megalops

Thanks man!


----------



## fishy82

Do they say mega on them? Or is it all 25hps from those years. Just curious.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

this was for sale a little while ago.. not my add but shows you what it looks like.. http://www.louisianasportsman.com/lpca/index.php?section=classifieds&event=view&action=single_ad&id=316830&sid=03f4bd3321f35cadd2215debce492c7e


----------



## TidewateR

> They imported the "Mega" in 93' and 94' only around 1400 to LA. They were detuned 40hp and 50hp blocks to 25hp. Re-built ones go for 5K and on a lot of marsh skiffs for hunting/fishing they will run upper 50's.


Yah they're popular over here and in Arkansas. These motors can fetch up to 3500 or more. We love them because some of our refuges and wildlife management areas limit outboards to 25hp. It's not hard to point out the guys with the megas flying around! The old suzuki and Yamaha 3 cylinder 25hp motors are popular too.

love that skiff brazil


----------



## fishy82

Thanks fishin


----------



## SilentHunter

theres a mega 40 for sale around my area for cheap worth it? it runs


----------



## runyowell

I always like to see this thread pop up. I love your suv Brazil. Good numbers, thank you for taking the time to share.


----------



## Guest

> I always like to see this thread pop up.  I love your suv Brazil.  Good numbers, thank you for taking the time to share.




Thanks for the comments! There are a few things I would do different on this build if done again. 

*I would have had the center box moved about 1' towards the bow for better weight distribution for the 2nd person.

*Maybe added a built-in fuel tank of 12gallons instead of a portable 6 gallon.

I have been pretty happy with the way this skiff has turned out. Simple, very functional, runs and poles shallow, dry in sloppy seas, inexpensive to custom build(relative to anything else on the market).

Best of all I can go out all the time as it costs very little to operate as I will burn 2 gallons or less of fuel fishing all day running WOT.


----------



## pete_paschall

Just curious as to why you would go with the built in tank as opposed to the portable? The reason I ask is that I am getting ready to start a build on a Copperhead, and thought long and hard about that very issue. I am leaning toward a 12 gallon portable tank for 2 reasons:
1) I will be able to see my fuel level (no guessing about how much gas I have left) and 2) after hearing horror stories about ethanol gas I think a portable tank that can be emptied might be best.


----------



## cutrunner

Im gonna guess and say deckspace. Also, remember a fuel tank in the floor will be below water line , thus making it less top heavy and tippy


----------



## Guest

The only reason for the 12 gallon built in tank would be for more weight in the bow.

I have a 6 gallon with a quick disconnect and also have (3) 3 gallon tanks which I can store under the deck if needed.


----------



## Guest

> Just curious as to why you would go with the built in tank as opposed to the portable?  The reason I ask is that I am getting ready to start a build on a Copperhead, and thought long and hard about that very issue.  I am leaning toward a 12 gallon portable tank for 2 reasons:
> 1) I will be able to see my fuel level (no guessing about how much gas I have left) and 2) after hearing horror stories about ethanol gas I think a portable tank that can be emptied might be best.



I would just go with 2 6 gallon portable tanks. When you get down to a gallon or so in the first just hook up the 2nd and head back home.


----------



## jdd1091

And you don't have to bring the boat to the gas station.


----------



## Guest

> And you don't have to bring the boat to the gas station.


Not much! I can pretty much fish three full days on 6 gallons of fuel on my Merc 25. The Mega not as good! ;D


----------



## paint it black

As long as you use your skiff often, you shouldn't have issues with ethanol.
I haven't had any ethanol issues with my tank. And when I had to drain my tank once it was actually very easy. I thought I had bad fuel, turned out to be a bad coil on my Nissan. That was on my last skiff. 
I'm loving the ETEC on my new Copperhead. 
Plus, the way Mel has these gas tanks made, they can be easily removed and pulled out through the existing deck hatch. So one doesn't have to cut any holes on anything.
The tanks are designed to fit in through the hatch entrance. 
For when a situation comes that one wants to remove it. Whether it be bad fuel, or whatever the case may be. Or also for the ones that want to start off with a portable tank and then upgrade to the aluminum tank.
On my last Copperhead, I started off with a portable tank. A month later the skiff was back up at Ankona to get the aluminum 12 gallon installed.

As far as gauging the amount of fuel in the aluminum tank goes, Mel's tanks all have sending units already installed on them.
All one has to do is add on a fuel gauge. Or if you're running an ETEC with I Command get the fuel gauge upgrade. I believe it's a few extra dollars on the wire harness if I remember correctly. 
Anyway, a fuel gauge is no more than $60 for a standard off the shelf fuel gauge that'll connect to the sending unit.

Granted, any fuel gauge is not always accurate. Once it reaches quarter tank, it runs out rather quickly.

What I do, is clear my GPS trip mileage before every trip. I have already figured out my MPG. I average 8 to 10 MPG depending on how hard I run my skiff. So I know I have at least 96 mile range on my skiff. The furthest I've ran so far has been 80 miles. And my calculations were right on the money. So I know I can run 80 miles on 10 gallons. It may sound like a lot to do, but it's part of the game. I would never go back to a portable tank.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Excellent report paint. I have done the same. Love the aluminum tank in the skiff. 

iCommand gauge shows everything. GPH, MPG, and fuel as a percentage and gallons to the decimal. 

The most accurate is to stick the tank with yard stick or some sort of ruler. Simple math is required after that. 

Another great option if u have a permenant tank is to take a (2) 6 gallon can to gas station instead of the boat then pour that into the boat...a little more work but u could count it as a workout.  Lol

My favorite option
Fill the boat with Rec 90 at a land based gas station for $3.79 a gallon after use prior to returning to your house. No special trip needed.  Then, boat ready to go for the next trip. Boat full no ethanol worry


----------



## Creek Runner

> *As long as you use your skiff often, you shouldn't have issues with ethanol.*I haven't had any ethanol issues with my tank. And when I had to drain my tank once it was actually very easy. I thought I had bad fuel, turned out to be a bad coil on my Nissan. That was on my last skiff.
> I'm loving the ETEC on my new Copperhead.
> Plus, the way Mel has these gas tanks made, they can be easily removed and pulled out through the existing deck hatch. So one doesn't have to cut any holes on anything.
> The tanks are designed to fit in through the hatch entrance.
> For when a situation comes that one wants to remove it. Whether it be bad fuel, or whatever the case may be. Or also for the ones that want to start off with a portable tank and then upgrade to the aluminum tank.
> On my last Copperhead, I started off with a portable tank. A month later the skiff was back up at Ankona to get the aluminum 12 gallon installed.
> 
> As far as gauging the amount of fuel in the aluminum tank goes,  Mel's tanks all have sending units already installed on them.
> All one has to do is add on a fuel gauge. Or if you're running an ETEC with I Command get the fuel gauge upgrade. I believe it's a few extra dollars on the wire harness if I remember correctly.
> Anyway, a fuel gauge is no more than $60 for a standard off the shelf fuel gauge that'll connect to the sending unit.
> 
> Granted, any fuel gauge is not always accurate. Once it reaches quarter tank, it runs out rather quickly.
> 
> What I do, is clear my GPS trip mileage before every trip. I have already figured out my MPG. I average 8 to 10 MPG depending on how hard I run my skiff. So I know I have at least 96 mile range on my skiff.  The furthest I've ran so far has been 80 miles. And my calculations were right on the money. So I know I can run 80 miles on 10 gallons. It may sound like a lot to do, but it's part of the game. I would never go back to a portable tank.


Not really, let me elaborate a little. Ethanol is an alcohol based fuel, there are to apparent problems with this. 1) Is the fuel becoming stale from sitting, and varnishing causing problems with the fuel system. It will also cause deterioration of fuel line and internal fuel parts if they were not designed to run ethanol.

2) Is the making of water! Which is more of the problem I'm seeing now days than the later. Ethanol actually pulls moisture out of the air and makes water build up in the fuel. A boats fuel tank is a vented system meaning while under way air is forced through the fuel tank to purge vapors, this causes a substantial problem. So using your boat often can pose a problem if you making water in the tank, if you have a large tank and are making long (time not distance) runs without running out of gas; you could make a ton of water in the fuel system. I did a couple test about a 3 years ago for my own knowledge that showed what I'm talking about in detail, also how to prevent it. I might set up a video camera and re do the test and post it if the forum members have a desire to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## paint it black

You clearly don't notice my point. 
If you use up your fuel, there's no fuel to go bad...

You're going say a plastic tank has no vent? :


----------



## runyowell

Brazil, check your pm.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> Excellent report paint. I have done the same.
> My favorite option
> Fill the boat with Rec 90 at a land based gas station for $3.79 a gallon after use prior to returning to your house. No special trip needed.  Then, boat ready to go for the next trip. Boat full no ethanol worry


This is Helps too


----------



## Creek Runner

> You clearly don't notice my point.
> If you use up your fuel, there's no fuel to go bad...
> 
> You're going say a plastic tank has no vent?  :


Why so defensive?  I was just giving some education from a trained technical point of view. But let me go a little further *Your statement was" as long as you run you boat often, you shouldn't have problems with ethanol *" It wasn't as long as you run your gas out every time. So let's say you have 2-6gallon tanks one is being used and the other is closed up "VENT CLOSED" (Yes a plastic tanks has a vent to, That's why I said boat fuel tanks have vents!) that means you only have to run 6 gallons of gas before your filling back up or switching to another tank which is fresh fuel , which only allows 6 gallons of ethanol fuel to pull condensation and make water in the tank. now let's say you have a 12 gallon or even bigger built in tank. You run your boat and only use half a tank 12gallons -6gallons= 6 gallons of ethanol left that's has been pulling moisture the whole time you put it in the tank, including running (which is when the most water is created). Now the boats sits for a week with 6 gallons of ethanol with an open vent and your still pulling moisture from the air. Keep in mind that there also was an additional 6 gallons of fuel at first that also created water.
Also the laws of returns come into effect, 12 gallons of ethanol fuel will create more water than 6 gallons of ethanol fuel. 

I'm not trying to talk the OP into getting or not getting a built in tank. He stated concerns about ethanol you made a statement that is very true to a point (The more you run your boat the less problems you will have with) but there is an inherent problem with ethanol fuel that contradicts that exact statement. I still think it's best to run your boat as much as possible but it's good to know things like this. very good example is boaters have always been told to fill up your fuel tank to help with condensation build up within the tank. That is a completely false statement now. Engineers from all the manufacture lines that I'm certified in, tells you to put no more fuel in your boat than what you plan on using for that day. For the reason I have pointed out above. Which goes against what we all were taught years ago.

High and Dry yes fuel additives are recommended on every fill up now by again the manufactures I'm certified in. Also I recommended to all my clients to use a racor fuel water separator with a clear bowl.

None of what I'm stating has anything to do with fuel going bad, If you run ethanol your going to create water!

Just another piece of info; fuel in consider to be stale after 7days now, per engineers.


----------



## Guest

As I said before I might "if I had to do over again" had Mel install a 12 gallon Aluminum fuel tank *to add more weight in the bow only*. I'm not going to add an aluminum fuel tank. 

I'm very happy with a 6 gallon portable tank. I never need to check how much fuel is in it unless I'm going to fish a few days on the same tank. I also can fit two 3 gallon tanks under the deck as well for longer trips outside of where I fish.


----------



## topnative2

built in tanks w/ water/fuel seperator filter trumps portables sliding around

ethanol [smiley=bigun2.gif]
EPA [smiley=bigun2.gif]

i will stop there


----------



## Guest

> built in tanks w/ water/fuel seperator filter trumps portables sliding around
> 
> ethanol [smiley=bigun2.gif]
> EPA [smiley=bigun2.gif]
> 
> i will stop there



I have a fuel/water separater and my main tank is against the bulkhead with a strip of starboard screwed down. No sliding here as the tank is nice a snug, but easy to remove.


----------



## Megalops

> I did a couple test about a 3 years ago for my own knowledge that showed what I'm talking about in detail, also how to prevent it. I might set up a video camera and re do the test and post it if the forum members have a desire to see what I'm talking about.


Hey Creekrunner, not calling you out just trying to get some answers, brother.  I'm not an engine guy so I need all the help I can get.  So, if one adds a fuel treatment that binds the ethanol, doesn't that effectively eliminate the problem of alcohol being hygroscopic?

Also, both PIB and H&D are running etecs.  I saw a Ship Shape tv episode were they toured the etec factory and one of the claims was that etecs seal off any atmosphere contact with the fuel (obviously once it's in the engine) and that this effect in itself helps prevent tarnishing, etc.  Is there any truth to this? The comparison claim was comparing beans left out on a table for weeks, that eventually rot, to canned beans that don't.  I'm looking hard at etecs right now. 

Thirdly, you mentioned how to prevent the water intrusion in a post back a couple - so  how?  Spill it man.    Not filling the tank to brim like everyone was taught or something else?

And in proper forum etiquette, Brazil Nutt, sorry for the hijack, but you really do have a killer skiff!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

I have had an etec on my other boat for 7 years and filled that thing up to the brim every time and added some treatments here and there and have never had a fuel/ethanol, tank, or fuel hose problem.  I have checked the fillers and there is NO evidence of hose line breakdown or fine pieces going to the motor.  Put gas and put oil in, its that simple

Can we rename this thread?


----------



## paint it black

I guess I should be more accurate. By use your skiff a lot, I don't mean once a week. I use mine on average 2 to 4 times a week. I may go a couple weeks with only using it once from time to time while on contract at work. 

And I don't mean to have a condescending tone when I write. As I was talking to Ryan (H&D) about yesterday on the phone. When I write what I write, it sounds right. But after I go back and read it again, after some time has passed. I see I may come off as an asshole from time to time.  
I swear, it's not purposely. It's my sarcastic statements that just aren't understood in text form.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Paint,

u need not apologize for how people perceive you.  I guess  thats y we get along well. lol

;D


----------



## luisjgc

man,, this is one beautiful skiff...congrats !!


----------



## Guest

I merged some photos from another thread. Cavitation plate is 4" above bottom of hull.


----------



## [email protected]

Love the boat. I love my 25 hatsu 2stk. No matter what people say this engine is awesome on gas. I used to have a 6 gl on board and would run 3 days and still only add 4 gl. I just went down to a 3gl and just in case I have a 1gl spare under my CC to get home. 
I think you engine choice is perfect. [smiley=1-beer.gif]
Congrats....


----------



## Guest

My skiff has be finished for awhile, but thought I would post some final pictures and info.

In addition I have added:

*Seadek(Snow Camo 9mm) Mini Helm pad behind the grab bar, Poling Platform and Casting Platform.

*Grab Bar box for Ipod, Cell etc........with Garmin Oregon GPS mounted above box.

*Painted the Rims Black

Performance w/Mercury 25hp 2 stroke:

*PT S.S. 3 Blade 13 pitch 31mph (Solo)

*PT S.S. 3 blade 12 pitch, Cupped 28.5mph (Solo)


----------



## Bissell

Sweet. Simple. To the point.. 
I love this skiff!!


----------



## diliberoj

What did you use to black out your wheels? How is it holding up?


----------



## Guest

> What did you use to black out your wheels?  How is it holding up?


I used Rustoleum for wheels that was recommended. It's been on for a few weeks and has held up great.

Now on to my next project for this crated 08' 90hp Yamaha 2 stroke!


----------



## BVBFly

I have the same gps unit and have been wanting to mount to my grab bar the same way. What kind of mount is it and where might I find one?


----------



## Guest

> I have the same gps unit and have been wanting to mount to my grab bar the same way.  What kind of mount is it and where might I find one?


I ordered it from Ram mount.


----------



## dunhamth

I've always been partial to the light blue or sea foam green colors but your color combo and lay out has made for one of the nicest and cleanest skiffs I've seen.


----------



## brew1891

Black wheels look great. Really sets it off. 

Reminds me of my old HB Waterman 16. Simple but extremely functional.

Gotta get out in one of these one day to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## byrdseye

Sweet skiff! Thanks for posting your photos.......you"ll enjoy the [email protected] outta that boat


----------



## byrdseye

Sweet skiff! Thanks for posting your photos.......you"ll enjoy the [email protected] outta that boat


----------



## bermuda

Hey, I have the 14' SUV with the same motor as you - i'm running a SE 200 hydrofoil but my motor isn't high up as your is - did you gain speed by lifting it up 4"? I do like the bobs plate you have - it looks better but couldn't bring myself to drill into the motor lol.

Thanks


----------

